
Show HN: Happierco – Employee-Centric Performance Management Solution - sorich87
https://www.happierco.com
======
sorich87
Hi HN,

I’m Ulrich, co-founder of Happierco. We’re building the first employee-centric
performance management solution.

We help our users turn their company culture into a competitive advantage by
enabling the empowerment of rank-and-file employees to drive business growth
and effect change in the company.

The numerous solutions in the market all see performance management from the
lenses of managers and are just trying to build better tools for managers to
collect information.

With Happierco, we want to go further. We are bringing more value by
increasing positive interactions between the employees, enabling transparency
and faster employee development, which in turn benefits the company as a
whole.

Performance management is frequently a source of frustration for employees
across every industry, especially creative ones. So I guess it’ll be a subject
of great interest here on HN. I am looking forward to the discussion!

